# Young Family Moving to Rosarito



## jtfars (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife and I are in our early thirties. We have a baby boy and have been considering moving to Rosarito. We currently live in San Diego.

We both work remotely and would only have to visit San Diego a few times a month. 

Family and friends here in San Diego are terrified by baja. News is hard to gauge. For instance, I see lots of media coverage relating to drug crime in baja. However, there is also a lot of crime here in Southern California. 

We do not need to move to Baja, it is financially feasible for us to stay in San Diego we just like the idea of living in Baja. 

Am I exposing my family to unnecessary risk and danger by moving us to Baja? Id love to hear the opinion of some people living there. 

Also, I dont think we want to be sequestered to living in a gated community (although I think initially we would move into one). 

Finally, are there many expat young families there?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You definitely need to go visit the area and stay there for a couple of days as the majority of Americans in Rosarito and south are AGE 65+. You'd be better off in Tijuana where there are younger people. I live in Rosarito and age 60+ and have lived therre for a year (also in TJ). If it were not for the fact that I am retiring in another year and moving to another part of Mexico I would NOT live in Rosarito. The only thing appealing about the area is the beaches and things are more expensive than in Tijuana. So I ask the question why would you even consider Rosarito?? And if you work across the border expect a 30-minute+ drive (1 hour by public transport) just to get to the border. Once you leave TJ it is somewhat isolated and it will be like living in the U.S. (everything is spread out and not within walking distance).


----------



## jtfars (Feb 12, 2013)

mes1952 Thanks for the reply, 

Im a surfer and grew up in San Diego so Ive been going down to baja since I was fifteen. Right now, my wife and I go down a couple times a year to La Mission to vacation but I am still far more hesitant than I was when I was in my early 20s even though nothing has ever happened to us. 

Living on the beach is one of the primary reasons I want to live in Mexico. The others are the cultural experience, learning Spanish and the cost of living.

Im not a fan of TJ just because we want to stay out of the city and the beaches are more polluted there because of the runoff from the TJ river. 

When I say I want to relocate to Rosarito, I am talking about the area south of Rosarito. I do not want to be directly in town. Ultimately, I might like to have a little more land farther inland but still within close proximity to the beach. 

Finally, the drive back to San Diego is not a concern for me because I will only need to come back a couple times a month. 

What Im really most concerned about is safety. 

Am I exposing my family to an unnecessary risk of crime and violence by moving to Rosarito/Ensenada?

Is the crime and violence any worse there than it is in San Diego?

Thanks


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you live in San Diego I assume you do know there is plenty of crime there???? You might want to do further research (outside of regular news media) about the reality of safety in the U.S. or anbwhere else in the world. Mexico as with most foreign countries is not for everyone to actually live there. It is better suited for the more adventurous person who likes challenges and not easily discouraged by cultural changes. So you need to do some soul searching before you decide to make the move to any foreign country including Mexico, especially if you haven't traveled much outside of the U.S. and outside of the foreign enclaves.
I'm probably not the one to give you advice about whether you should move or not as I have traveled around the world in many places where there are no American tourists, I attempt to assimilate into the culture where I current am and like challenges and tend to be bored easily and I have no children as well. This is why Baja (and Rosarito) became boring to me only after 1 year.
If you are that worried about safety perhaps Mexico is not the place for you especially if you plan to be out in the remote areas. I suggest you read some of the Baja expat forums as this forum is primiarly for those on the Mexican mainland rather than Baja. Do a websearch and you will find plenty of Baja forums. 
Here's more objective news about safety in the U.S. if you have any doubt:
Gun-death tally: Every American gun death since Newtown Sandy Hook shooting (INTERACTIVE). - Slate Magazine


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> If you live in San Diego I assume you do know there is plenty of crime there???? You might want to do further research (outside of regular news media) about the reality of safety in the U.S. or anbwhere else in the world. Mexico as with most foreign countries is not for everyone to actually live there. It is better suited for the more adventurous person who likes challenges and not easily discouraged by cultural changes. So you need to do some soul searching before you decide to make the move to any foreign country including Mexico, especially if you haven't traveled much outside of the U.S. and outside of the foreign enclaves.
> I'm probably not the one to give you advice about whether you should move or not as I have traveled around the world in many places where there are no American tourists, I attempt to assimilate into the culture where I current am and like challenges and tend to be bored easily and I have no children as well. This is why Baja (and Rosarito) became boring to me only after 1 year.
> If you are that worried about safety perhaps Mexico is not the place for you especially if you plan to be out in the remote areas. I suggest you read some of the Baja expat forums as this forum is primiarly for those on the Mexican mainland rather than Baja. Do a websearch and you will find plenty of Baja forums.
> Here's more objective news about safety in the U.S. if you have any doubt:
> Gun-death tally: Every American gun death since Newtown Sandy Hook shooting (INTERACTIVE). - Slate Magazine


MES--one more death and three injuriess need to be added to that toll, if they haven't already. Last night, some guy stood outside a large grocery store in an eastern suburb of the Twin Cities, and "sprayed bullets" with a pistol at passing cars. That means at least a semi-automatic. A ten year old boy was killed.


----------



## jtfars (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input mes1952

Ive done quite a bit of international travel. Probably a dozen or so different countries. Months at a time

I do know there is plenty of crime in baja. Just wondering if it is anymore than there is where I am right now in down town San Diego and if me and my family will be targeted because we are gringos.

I guess Im trying to talk myself into it. Or out of it I should say. 

Anyone else have any input? All is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mr Wahoo (Jan 9, 2012)

*La Mision*

Try the Baja Nomad forum, Or the talk baja forum. Although were far from young, we enjoy our house in La Mision. I am not retired yet, but will be within a couple of years.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

As mentioned previously, do your homework. I research everything I could find about Baja and spent at least 2 hours daily on the web researching everything about living in Baja. There is no substitute for good research. And you do need to spend time in the area before making a decision. Unfortunately most of the forums and info on Baja are written by babyboomers age 65+ who are in a very different situation than those of us who are age 60 or less and have suffered from the past 10 years of economic decline in the U.S. The new generation of people moving to Mexico will choose to rent instead of buying due to the present economic conditions in the U.S. and most of us don't want to be stuck in one place for the rest of our life as we are more mobile than the past generation. 
If you want more info, PM me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> … are written by babyboomers age 65+ who are in a very different situation than those of us who are age 60 or less and have suffered from the past 10 years of economic decline in the U.S. The new generation of people moving to Mexico will choose to rent instead of buying due to the present economic conditions in the U.S. and most of us don't want to be stuck in one place for the rest of our life as we are more mobile than the past generation. …


Sounds like a generalization to me, certainly true for some, likely not true for all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would wonder about living in Mexico as a tourist forever. Sooner or later, you will find that you need a residence visa to do that for the long haul. You will have to qualify financially, for all family members and eventually, your child will need schooling, etc.
Have you investigated that?


----------

